# Updated pics. I've begun my attempt to cohab spilos.



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

I got my 5 1"-2" spilos i n today and 2 of them look like crap. one was just floating at top of tank. now at least they have all eaten. I'm hoping they'll all pull through.









Skinny looking ones















normal looking ones















What do you guys think???


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

whered you get them from? did they arrive like that or are they fighting allot?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good luck hope ur cohab works out for u


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

If you got them from any of our sponsors, you could probably get some compensation for the ones that are doing badly.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Thats going to be sweet. Keep us updated!


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

holmes4 said:


> whered you get them from? did they arrive like that or are they fighting allot?


I got them from aquascape. Three looked great. two came in looking like crap. i didn't call and say anything because they appear to be eating and swimming well now. I hoping a few more good meals and they'll be up to par. I must say that the three strong ones are aggressive bastards


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

You just got them today...It all still stress from the shipment and such. Give it some time. A group of Spilo/Mac are the best grouping I've ever own (beside group of Geryi not yet own) and it was great to look at them when they eat.

Mine are very active, grouping together like pygo, not shy and eat will. Just love the look of them when they get bigger. So just be patient and give them some time. You will be happy with them I'm sure.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

what size tank are u trying the cohab in?


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

rone said:


> what size tank are u trying the cohab in?


A 75 right now. Eventually going to upgrade.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> You just got them today...It all still stress from the shipment and such. Give it some time. A group of Spilo/Mac are the best grouping I've ever own (beside group of Geryi not yet own) and it was great to look at them when they eat.
> 
> Mine are very active, grouping together like pygo, not shy and eat will. Just love the look of them when they get bigger. So just be patient and give them some time. You will be happy with them I'm sure.


hey when did you lose one? i remember you had 10 not too long ago.

and tubesteak, a.k.a bigdog, how they doin today? hows that skinny one?


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

and tubesteak, a.k.a bigdog, how they doin today? hows that skinny one?
[/quote]

They all dug into a worm this morning. They skinny ones became as active as the others after a good meal. All of the little convicts are a good distraction for them from ripping each other apart.

Tubey

Oh yeah and little tubey what do you think of the pics? I'm better at it than you.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol not bad not bad, except for the fact that it looks like you took a picture with your phone or something.

its good to hear the weaklings are doing better though.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wrathofgeo said:


> You just got them today...It all still stress from the shipment and such. Give it some time. A group of Spilo/Mac are the best grouping I've ever own (beside group of Geryi not yet own) and it was great to look at them when they eat.
> 
> Mine are very active, grouping together like pygo, not shy and eat will. Just love the look of them when they get bigger. So just be patient and give them some time. You will be happy with them I'm sure.


hey when did you lose one? i remember you had 10 not too long ago.

and tubesteak, a.k.a bigdog, how they doin today? hows that skinny one?
[/quote]
I never have 10...Only 9 that I bought from NJ. didn't lose one single fish. Still doing great and growing big.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Update: all fish are alive and well. filling out quickly with good food


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

bigdog2478 said:


> Update: all fish are alive and well. filling out quickly with good food


good to hear!

p.s throw down 250 so we can get that 200 gal


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

any updated pics?


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

new pics tomorrow


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Here are some new pics, not that great camera sucks


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

how are they doin towards eachother? do they stay by eachother at all


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

They tolerate each other when they are together, but spend most of their time apart.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Not really. Theyy chase eace other occationally. Unfortunately I came home from work an d found one dead. I kinda pissed. it was the shyest one that didn't each as much.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

kinda pissed? well u decided to cohab serras... anyone who decides to do this has to accecpt that they PROBABLY will loose some or all the fish.. lol
good luck with it all tho


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

rone said:


> kinda pissed? well u decided to cohab serras... anyone who decides to do this has to accecpt that they PROBABLY will loose some or all the fish.. lol
> good luck with it all tho


The dead fish has no bites on it. I got it all imatiated looking.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

for one i think a bare tank with jsut substrate would help them not make territories and try feeding 2-3 times a day at there size they can eat like pigs taht also will keep them from chasing adn fin nipping!


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i'd leave some of those guppies in with them at all times if they eat em with no prob tubesteak.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

wrathofgeo said:


> i'd leave some of those guppies in with them at all times if they eat em with no prob tubesteak.


Are you gonna give me some nyuck


----------

